# Any darker skinned ladies using Bare Escentuals?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm kinda intrigued by it from dealing with it at work, but the colors throw me off because they're named by undertone, not by their actual color.  And since it's all powder and it has a lot of light reflecting particles in it, does it look ashy on dark skin? Unfortunately, the store I work in doesn't get very many darker skinned clients, and I've never matched a darker complexion for BE so i don't know what it looks like on someone I can better relate to.  Aaaaand I'm the darkest cast member of my Sephora team, so none of them know what's up.


UPDATE:
The brand representative from BE was in today doing a training; she had some extra time and did a color match/application on me.  She used Warm Tan with a little bit of Faux Tan all over face color.  The color matches, but I'm not impressed.  It didn't look as good on me as it does on my lighter skinned clients.

I guess I'll just stick to my NARS/Stila complexion products.  Like someone already said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmmm if your interested in MMU I would look around at various brands. There are SOME African-American women who are able to get a good color match from BE but you pretty much are going to have to be the same shade as what they offer. The like to say that the makeup it self is so forgiving you don't have to be the exact shade but those MMU rules really don't apply to all darker skin tones.HTH,Candace


----------



## lsperry (Nov 7, 2006)

*Step Away From The Bare Escentuals!*

Candace is right. I've written about my BE experience before. It was not a pleasant experience for me. I wasted money and time with BE. I bought 4 different shades trying to mix and match to compliment my NW45 skin. Coverage was horrible and the more I tried layering it on to achieve the coverage I wanted, the ashier my skin looked. I looked like the walking-dead! To me BE threw in the "dark" and "deep" colors to make dark-skinned women feel included in their product line. I don't like having to play w/makeup to make it work! And that lie they tell on QVC and the info-mercials about it not running when you sweat? Unbelievable. It not only runs down your face when you sweat, it burns in the process! Bleeehhh!!!

If you're interested in mineral foundation, I would go with Milan Minerals. I love ME220's pics and plan on getting me some MM after I use up my SFF and Studio Fix foundations. The look and coverage is so natural....Loving MM the more I think about it.


----------



## doniad101 (Nov 7, 2006)

*)*

Hi there! I use BE in Warm Deep and I'm NW45. In the summer, I mix just a little bit of Warm Deepest Deep in it to compliment my summer tan. BE is my HG now. The reason why so many people are having a lot of difficulty with BE is because they're not buffing like their supposed to, which took me almost two months to do, now that I got it down packed, I think I'm pretty darn good, LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But um, if you cant find your match in BE, you can also try Alima, they have sooooo many different colors to match such a wide variety of light to dark skin tones. Also, if you want to try Everyday Minerals, I'm deep tan in that one, just in case anyone wants to know. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't have access to those other lines without ordering online, and I hate to do that... But, I'm totally satisfied with what I'm using now, it's just that I've been getting really curious after hearing everybody rant and rave about BE.  it's the topselling SKU in our store.  but i've never had the opportunity to see how it works on a black woman like myself.


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Candace is right. I've written about my BE experience before. It was not a pleasant experience for me. I wasted money and time with BE. I bought 4 different shades trying to mix and match to compliment my NW45 skin. Coverage was horrible and the more I tried layering it on to achieve the coverage I wanted, the ashier my skin looked. I looked like the walking-dead! To me BE threw in the "dark" and "deep" colors to make dark-skinned women feel included in their product line. I don't like having to play w/makeup to make it work! And that lie they tell on QVC and the info-mercials about it not running when you sweat? Unbelievable. It not only runs down your face when you sweat, it burns in the process! Bleeehhh!!!

If you're interested in mineral foundation, I would go with Milan Minerals. I love ME220's pics and plan on getting me some MM after I use up my SFF and Studio Fix foundations. The look and coverage is so natural....Loving MM the more I think about it._

 
Lol I'm glad your experience didn't totally turn you off from thinking of giving MMU a chance.


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I don't have access to those other lines without ordering online, and I hate to do that... But, I'm totally satisfied with what I'm using now, it's just that I've been getting really curious after hearing everybody rant and rave about BE. it's the topselling SKU in our store. but i've never had the opportunity to see how it works on a black woman like myself._

 
LOl if your happy with the makeup you already use I always say "if it aint broke don't fix it"............BUT I've read a few of your posts regarding your new upcoming business venture. MMU will be one of the best ways IMO for you to play with pretty much "raw" cosmetic ingredients. MMU is the base for ALL cosmetic formulations. There are different ingredients in the aspect that people/companies add in various things to give their product the look and feel they're going for but MMU is the base of it all. AND it's always great to walk into a store and the person helping knows about the products!!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is another the thread about it too
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54369


----------



## greeen (Nov 24, 2006)

I use DEEP in BE. I like it, I just hate that my makeup can eaily get on my clothes


----------



## Lil_D (Nov 27, 2006)

I highly recommend Jane Iredale mineral make-up. Her stuff is amazing. They come in liquid, pressed powder, and loose. What I love about JI is that the foundations from liquid to loose is that they have antioxidants and the foundations have anti-aging ingrediants. It has made my face break out and I've been using this product since August. and they come in dark colors too. Here's the website. www.janeiredale.com

Good Luck,

~D


----------



## calbear (Nov 28, 2006)

Ohh I too had a bad BE experience.  I went to one of their stores beacuse I wanted to see what it was about and if I could find a match.  The girl (who was really a sweetheart) sat me down in the chair and began trying to match me.  After about 15 minutes of working she told me she thought she had the wrong color and would start over (mind you - one of my girls was standing behind her shaking her head at the whole thing).  Then the poor girl started trying to work the new color - for about another 15 minutes until she finally just gave up and told me that they did not have a color dark enough to match me. Now I'm about an NC45/50 in MAC so I was shocked cause there are quite a few sistah's darker than me and if they couldn't match me then they were missing out on a lot.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Ohh I too had a bad BE experience.  I went to one of their stores beacuse I wanted to see what it was about and if I could find a match.  The girl (who was really a sweetheart) sat me down in the chair and began trying to match me.  After about 15 minutes of working she told me she thought she had the wrong color and would start over (mind you - one of my girls was standing behind her shaking her head at the whole thing).  Then the poor girl started trying to work the new color - for about another 15 minutes until she finally just gave up and told me that they did not have a color dark enough to match me. Now I'm about an NC45/50 in MAC so I was shocked cause there are quite a few sistah's darker than me and if they couldn't match me then they were missing out on a lot._

 
I know what you mean!! Why do "they" advertise their product works on women of color and then when you get it, you find you have to "play" with it to try to make it work??!! No, thank you!! I don't want any product which makes me feel uncomfortable and unbeautiful trying to use it!


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't know if this helps but I'm NC42 and wear Medium Tan in BE.


----------



## lavnder (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Ohh I too had a bad BE experience.  I went to one of their stores beacuse I wanted to see what it was about and if I could find a match.  The girl (who was really a sweetheart) sat me down in the chair and began trying to match me.  After about 15 minutes of working she told me she thought she had the wrong color and would start over (mind you - one of my girls was standing behind her shaking her head at the whole thing).  Then the poor girl started trying to work the new color - for about another 15 minutes until she finally just gave up and told me that they did not have a color dark enough to match me. Now I'm about an NC45/50 in MAC so I was shocked cause there are quite a few sistah's darker than me and if they couldn't match me then they were missing out on a lot._

 
I am a NC45 and Warm Tan is a perfect match for me.... HTH!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candace* 

 
_LOl if your happy with the makeup you already use I always say "if it aint broke don't fix it"............BUT I've read a few of your posts regarding your new upcoming business venture. MMU will be one of the best ways IMO for you to play with pretty much "raw" cosmetic ingredients. MMU is the base for ALL cosmetic formulations. There are different ingredients in the aspect that people/companies add in various things to give their product the look and feel they're going for but MMU is the base of it all. AND it's always great to walk into a store and the person helping knows about the products!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Can you only buy MM online?


----------



## kiannack (Jan 8, 2007)

I tried using minereal veil and clear radiance to set my foundation. It was a waste of money because they hardly showed up and made my face look oily.


----------



## Candace (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_Can you only buy MM online?_

 
It's growing now and a lot of companies are coming out with mineral makeup lines that you can purchase in stores BUT out of all the lines I've seen in stores none of them include darker shades for women of color in their lines. B.E. is really big though and has actual stores  but I THINK they're all based in California.HTH,Candace


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Ohh I too had a bad BE experience.  I went to one of their stores beacuse I wanted to see what it was about and if I could find a match.  The girl (who was really a sweetheart) sat me down in the chair and began trying to match me.  After about 15 minutes of working she told me she thought she had the wrong color and would start over (mind you - one of my girls was standing behind her shaking her head at the whole thing).  Then the poor girl started trying to work the new color - for about another 15 minutes until she finally just gave up and told me that they did not have a color dark enough to match me. Now I'm about an NC45/50 in MAC so I was shocked cause there are quite a few sistah's darker than me and if they couldn't match me then they were missing out on a lot._

 
Almost the exact same thing happened to me. I went to Sephora to get BE after they ladies here raving over it. A chick sat me down and started matching me. My partner was standing next to me with a puzzled look on her face. Their was another MA there (who happened to be African American) and he told the chick that was helping me that if she didn't mind, he would assist me. She was happy of course because she had no idea where to go with me. BE looked so ashy and dull on me......my skin looked lifeless. The MA who came to my rescue said that BE's colors are not made for women with dark complexions. He introduced me to Becca and I love the line but I am going to look into getting mineral make up. The only problem that I am having is that most of the mineral make up that you ladies have suggested on online. I would really like to go in and get matched and ask questions. Any suggestions?


----------



## braidey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use it in the Deep and looks really good.  My only complaint is that it is too messy and not convenient, I wish it would come in a compact.  It lasts all day long and the finish is really pretty, you have to play with it to get the finish you want.

I am NW45


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavnder* 

 
_I am a NC45 and Warm Tan is a perfect match for me.... HTH!_

 
See, that confuses me.  I updated this post: the BE rep color matched me today and used Warm Tan, and I'm an NW45.  NC45 is like....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too light for me.  Funny how that works out....


----------



## Toya (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to say that I've never seen a Black woman who looks good wearing Bare Escentuals.  One of my closest friends wears it regularly and she always looks ashy.  Even if it matches the color of your face, it doesn't allow the natural radiance to come through - you look "painted" or something.

The only mineral make-up that I've been pleased with is Monave.  If you're really interested in mineral make-up, I'd give them a try.  It's awesome that they allow you to get samples and try them out so that you know going in which shade is most appropriate.


----------



## CrimsonRed693 (Aug 26, 2007)

I use Bare Escentuals and I love it.  I started with the foundation powder in warm tan and the mineral veil (which has no color, I use it to control the oil).  In the past, I've used Mac and Bobbi Brown (at separate times) and both of their foundations and powders did not meet my expectations. I  had constant breakouts with MAC and Bobbi Brown would end up looking like mud on me halfway through the day. Somedays I present to clients all day and I have very little time to check my makeup.  With BE, it holds up all day.  I am now wearing several of their eyeshadows and blushes.  You do need a primer for their eyeshadows though; without a primer, the eyeshadow disappears.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: )*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_The reason why so many people are having a lot of difficulty with BE is because they're not buffing like their supposed to, which took me almost two months to do, now that I got it down packed, I think I'm pretty darn good._

 
This is SOOO true.  BE has a learning curve.  You really have to get that "swirl, tap, and buff" method down to be successful.  You also have to use a good kabuki brush to buff in the product.  DON'T use the BE kabukis - they are CRAP!  

I went to the BE boutique to get matched and the girl tried three colors side by side at my jawline and we both agreed that I looked best in Warm Tan (I am a NW40, btw).  It was early fall so I still had my summer tan.  In the winter Warm Tan is a little dark for me.  So anyway, I use Warm Tan, and I set it with TINTED Mineral Veil.  Don't use the regular Mineral Veil.  They say it has no color but I think it made me look a little ashy.  Actually, I now use MAC pressed blot powder in Dark to set my BE.  I like the product.  It just kind of evens everything out and you don't look like you are wearing makeup.  Whenever I wear it my mom says, "your skin looks really good."  I always laugh and tell her it's the BE.

*NOTE:* I wanted to add that if you have discolorations from acne scars or hair bumps or anything, BE doesn't cover that in my experience.  I was using a MAC concealer and then the BE foundation over top.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 30, 2007)

BE didn't have the right shade for me. Have you tried Alima cosmetics? They have a better range of shades.


----------



## pinkstar (Aug 30, 2007)

I LOVED the feel of BE, but the colours suck. I tried a warm one and a cool one, and the warm one was WAY too warm and made me look darker, and the cool one was very ashy looking.

I'm disappointed, because I really liked everything else about BE.


----------



## mommymac (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been wearing BE for about 2 years now and I love it, I wear Tan and in the summer Medium Tan, I get complimented on my skin daily, it's so light and I've never had a problem with it transfering onto my clothes. I live on the coast in Texas where it's very humid and I can go out for my 2 mile walk without breaking a sweat on my face, that alone is worth the extra time to swirl, tap and buff :nod:


----------



## angeluv009 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Step Away From The Bare Escentuals!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Candace is right. I've written about my BE experience before. It was not a pleasant experience for me. I wasted money and time with BE. I bought 4 different shades trying to mix and match to compliment my NW45 skin. Coverage was horrible and the more I tried layering it on to achieve the coverage I wanted, the ashier my skin looked. I looked like the walking-dead! To me BE threw in the "dark" and "deep" colors to make dark-skinned women feel included in their product line. I don't like having to play w/makeup to make it work! And that lie they tell on QVC and the info-mercials about it not running when you sweat? Unbelievable. It not only runs down your face when you sweat, it burns in the process! Bleeehhh!!!

If you're interested in mineral foundation, I would go with Milan Minerals. I love ME220's pics and plan on getting me some MM after I use up my SFF and Studio Fix foundations. The look and coverage is so natural....Loving MM the more I think about it._

 
I fell into the hype about how great bare minerals was and went and bought it in medium tan and tan. Im an NC 42 and the tan is actually a better match for my skintone than my mac makeup (but i still love my mac more). I noticed that sometimes when i would put it on it would make my face burn for a little bit and then go away. I could never figure out why until I went online and it has some bismuth oxychloride in it that can irritate your skin. and i will admit I have very sensitive skin. 
OK watever. It is true that when you sweat it rubs off and makes my face ITCHY as hell. 
You cant seem to get the right coverage. Im still trying to perfect my application cause is just aint working for me right now. (eventhough I find the color to be a really good match) 
I love my mac studio stick, but it just too heavy for the day and i dont need that much coverage. Blah. i dont know what to do with my foundation issues


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know if this is true - but I thought BE used titanium dioxide in their foundations, which would account for the ashy factor everyone is talking about.


----------



## dany06 (Dec 31, 2007)

I wear Studio Fix NC45 which seems to be a little bit darker than I would like cause of winter and totally breaks me out. I called the infommercial  number yesterday for bare mineral just to ask what color they think that I should get because what I see online does not help. They find your color by using a celebrity reference. The only two I was concerned about was tan and warm tan. For tan they refered to Jennifer Lopez and Halley Berry and for warm tan they refered to Tyra Banks and Oprah Winfrey. I know for a fact that I am not as dark as Tyra Banks but Im not sure about which Halley Berry color they are talking about. When Halley has a tan a plays a bond girl Im around that color. But when Halley plays a slave who can pass as white that is far to light for me. 
Im scared to get the tan cuz I dont want to look ashy like alot of people have complaind about. But I dont want to look orange if I get the warm tan. Unlike many people on this site there isnt any Sephora or Ulta near me. I live in Alabama and will have to order this product. 
I'll probably order this tomorrow and if it doesnt work out I'll just send it back.
Hope the celebrity reference helps you some.


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dany06* 

 
_I wear Studio Fix NC45 which seems to be a little bit darker than I would like cause of winter and totally breaks me out. I called the infommercial number yesterday for bare mineral just to ask what color they think that I should get because what I see online does not help. They find your color by using a celebrity reference. The only two I was concerned about was tan and warm tan. For tan they refered to Jennifer Lopez and Halley Berry and for warm tan they refered to Tyra Banks and Oprah Winfrey. I know for a fact that I am not as dark as Tyra Banks but Im not sure about which Halley Berry color they are talking about. When Halley has a tan a plays a bond girl Im around that color. But when Halley plays a slave who can pass as white that is far to light for me. 
Im scared to get the tan cuz I dont want to look ashy like alot of people have complaind about. But I dont want to look orange if I get the warm tan. Unlike many people on this site there isnt any Sephora or Ulta near me. I live in Alabama and will have to order this product. 
I'll probably order this tomorrow and if it doesnt work out I'll just send it back.
Hope the celebrity reference helps you some._

 
Ive heard a lot of bad things about ordering it online and over the phone. Lot's of people say that they enroll you in that program so you get more product every few months and they continually bill your credit card... so just watch out... i know there is no sephora close to you, but i've seen that they somtimes have there own stores in some malls. check it out before you buy it.
hope i didn't scare you, its a good product... im starting to master the application and like how it looks, despite the irritation. i still dont know if i would personally purchase it again.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Ulta in Tuscaloos is finally open. Well it opened like maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago. I finally had a chance to check out Bare Mineral/Escentuals. They matched to Medium Tan cuz Tan was too dark. It does make my skin look nice but it not the best match. It has a little too much pinkish color in it. The mineral veil doesnt really make me look ashy. But one thing I have to agree on with everyone else is that those brushes are scratchy. I will not be getting any of those BE brushes and to think I though beauty of essence brushes hurt.


----------



## Toya (Feb 12, 2008)

I do wear Bare Escentuals.  It took me a while to find the correct shade, but I finally did - Warm Tan.  I love it and the Tinted Mineral Veil.  Also, the Handy Buki brush is my favorite.  I don't find it scratchy at all and love the way it applies powder - I use it as my every day powder brush.

As a woman of color, I'm always on the quest to find mineral make-up that works for us.  I have several reviews of mineral products on my blog, if any of you would like to check it out.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 12, 2008)

So, I got more acquainted with the product since initially posting this thread.

Lemme update you...

I rematched myself; Deep is a decent color.

I wear BE maybe once or twice a month, if my skin is acting up or I  just feel like something light.

It ITCHES.  And smells like dirt.  My disgust for BE grows more and more each day because it's everywhere.  It's our top selling item and they're opening up a BE boutique in the mall...right across the walkway from us.  It's messy and dusty, and a lot of companies are coming out with pressed mineral products in WOC-friendly shades.  The odds of me becoming a BE Convert have the same odds as a snowball's survival in Hell.  No offense to those of you that wear it and it works for you, but IT ITCHES.  I have oily skin and it just runs right off.  Even when I wear it, I dust a powder foundation over it to take away the gray color it leaves on my skin.
More and more WOC have been coming in for BE, and to be honest, I try my damndest to talk them out of it.  If they can't be talked out of it, I'll apply it to them and let them figure out if they want to try it.  9 times out of 10...they don't.  Thank god companies have wised up with colors, because I can take my clients to MUFE, NARS, Stila, Cargo and as a last resort Clinique.

I'm still waiting for the day when one line will get it right; great shades, great formulas, decent prices, no confusion.


----------



## Toya (Feb 13, 2008)

I think your skin is probably reacting to the bismuth.  My skin itches if I get too hot while wearing it.

I agree that the loose powder formulation is messy and can be a headache.  I love Jane Iredale because of the Global shade range and also because their mineral foundation comes in a pressed powder - so much more convenient.  I use the Butternut shade.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^A lot of people tell me it itches, so I'm wondering if slight allergies and reactions to bismuth oxychloride are common.  A lot of people also tell me that they can't use BE because of it.  They may wanna rethink that ingredient if they can avoid it...


----------



## braidey (Feb 19, 2008)

Yesterday I put on the deep and it looked terrible.  I have never seen a foundaton look so ashy in my life.  The mineral veil is okay. I will not purchase anything from them again.


----------



## bitterswt76 (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered Monave's trail set yesterday, so I will let you know what I think. I'm guessing I won't get it until next week.


----------



## Toya (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope you enjoy the Monave - I've had quite a bit of experience with the line, as it is Baltimore based.  I like it a lot.  I have several reviews of Monave products on my blog, if you're interested.


----------



## loveybgirl (Mar 4, 2008)

My skin has a love/hate relationship with BE.  I wear it (BE) because it is the only mineral makeup that I know that can help clear up my occassional breakouts, which to me is nothing short but a small miracle.  The hate part is when it gets hot here in Louisiana this stuff will burn my skin like the dickens because of the humidity, sweat, and the bismuth oxychloride.  I can only wear this stuff in cool or rainy weather during the hot spring/summer months.  The blending in the BE can be questionable, because I blend, blend, and blend, and the itchiness can occur. I remember that a poster had mention if you dont blend , then the itchiness will occur, not the case.  I truly believe it is the B/O ingredient in the product.  As soon as I finish my Warm Deepest Deep, I will not be buying anymore, I just will be waiting on MAC to come out with their brand mineral makeup


----------



## Toya (Mar 5, 2008)

I know there are mineral brands without bismuth.  Have you tried any of those?


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 5, 2008)

I really like BE. I don't know if anyone has covered this, but if you do happen to find the right colour from their foundations you should put one of the all over face colours on before it to get rid of the ashy finish it can leave. 
For example I'm NC44 and my BE foundation colour is Medium Tan, to get rid of the ashy finish I put on Faux Tan face colour first. The faux tan also helps with creating my exact shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope this helps. Sry if this has already been said and i missed it.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_^^A lot of people tell me it itches, so I'm wondering if slight allergies and reactions to bismuth oxychloride are common.  A lot of people also tell me that they can't use BE because of it.  They may wanna rethink that ingredient if they can avoid it..._

 
last week i figured since i ran out of my MSF Dark i'd finally try my BE in warm tan...that crap broke me the hell out and it itched so bad i wish i could tear my face off, i broke out, my eyelids were swollen and i wish i coulda threw this container over a bridge somewhere. I guess Im one of those allergic to bismuth. i only wish they did samples like other mineral cosmetic companies. I initially bought a kit from Sephora but it didnt work for me. Now its too late to even do anything with this container but to sell it to someone who needs it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moral of the story, stick to what u know and what works for YOU lol


----------



## aziajs (Mar 8, 2008)

How do you guys feel about the other products?  i.e. lipstick, lipgloss, eyeliners, shadows, etc.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_last week i figured since i ran out of my MSF Dark i'd finally try my BE in warm tan...that crap broke me the hell out and it itched so bad i wish i could tear my face off, i broke out, my eyelids were swollen and i wish i coulda threw this container over a bridge somewhere. I guess Im one of those allergic to bismuth. i only wish they did samples like other mineral cosmetic companies. I initially bought a kit from Sephora but it didnt work for me. Now its too late to even do anything with this container but to sell it to someone who needs it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moral of the story, stick to what u know and what works for YOU lol_

 

As much as I hate it, we have a really liberal return policy.  Go in and exchange it, and get some samples of whatever you exchange it for so that you can try t hem first before you open the live product in case that doesn't work out either.  I feel like our return policy gets abused a lot, but this is one of the cases where I think it's extremely necessary and reassuring that you can take it back.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_As much as I hate it, we have a really liberal return policy.  Go in and exchange it, and get some samples of whatever you exchange it for so that you can try t hem first before you open the live product in case that doesn't work out either.  I feel like our return policy gets abused a lot, but this is one of the cases where I think it's extremely necessary and reassuring that you can take it back._

 
How would she get samples?  Do you mean samples made from the testers?  I HATE Sephora testers.  They are so nasty.  I have wanted to sample some things but I couldn't bring myself to use one of those testers.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_As much as I hate it, we have a really liberal return policy.  Go in and exchange it, and get some samples of whatever you exchange it for so that you can try t hem first before you open the live product in case that doesn't work out either.  I feel like our return policy gets abused a lot, but this is one of the cases where I think it's extremely necessary and reassuring that you can take it back._

 
sadly i ordered it from the b.e site cuz my sephora didnt have the warm tan, and that was prob oct-nov so im stuck with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the advice tho


----------



## loveybgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Toya* 

 
_I know there are mineral brands without bismuth. Have you tried any of those?_

 

I havent found any without the bismuth......The few places have been on Ebay but most of the sellers do not stay or continue selling mineral powder bismuth-free and finding minerals for deeper skin tones w/o bismuth is much harder for me. Do you know where to find bismuth-free minerals?


----------



## sexychefva804 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_How do you guys feel about the other products? i.e. lipstick, lipgloss, eyeliners, shadows, etc._

 
I love their buxom lip glosses, my favorite shadow liners are Black Ruby and Black Emerald.  The glimmer shadows are nice but I have to apply them wet in order for them to show up on my NC 45 skin.  The collections I am loving right now are "Meet the Browns" and "Pussycat Eyes".  As a WOC, those color are nice on me.  I love bold colors, but BE has a tendency to create some collections such as the Platinum and Diamond ones to have too much of a  silver base.  I swear that I have had to return two eye tutorials because they did not show up or were too ashy.  But I still like most of Leslie's collections and colors though.  Especially when she does the QVC stuff.  You get way more than what you pay for in Sephora or BE free-standing stores.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I usually take advantage of the QVC kits, honestly i don't ever remember paying retail for a kit. You can get 15% off during your birthday month as well.

BE has some great colors but at times they can lack the omph that I'm looking for, I think because BE caters to women who don't like mucho over the top color. Pussycat, Envy(I think, it's a grougous rich green, jungle green), true gold, and wildflower are some of my favorite eyeshadow colors. The shadows last a long time, as long as you don't drop them! 

I loved the blushes, those can be built up in color. I have a few lipsticks and glosses but I only get them in QVC kits, I've never went to a store to buy a single lip product. 

As for the foundation I usually change it up with MAC. I probably won't go back to BE foundation, but I got deep and dark in a TSV QVC kit, so I'm using up. Sometimes it can look great on me then at other times it looks like crap!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_I love their buxom lip glosses, my favorite shadow liners are Black Ruby and Black Emerald.  The glimmer shadows are nice but I have to apply them wet in order for them to show up on my NC 45 skin.  The collections I am loving right now are "Meet the Browns" and "Pussycat Eyes".  As a WOC, those color are nice on me.  I love bold colors, but BE has a tendency to create some collections such as the Platinum and Diamond ones to have too much of a  silver base.  I swear that I have had to return two eye tutorials because they did not show up or were too ashy.  But I still like most of Leslie's collections and colors though.  Especially when she does the QVC stuff.  You get way more than what you pay for in Sephora or BE free-standing stores.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bitterswt76 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, I tried the Monave, and I liked it. I am in a bit of a money pinch right now, so I've been using the following: 

Revlon Custom Creations (050 Medium/Deep)
Monave (the Medium/Dark sample set)

I really like the way they look together. The Revlon Custom Creations has surprisingly given me good coverage. It's not my MAC Studio Fix, but it's working and I haven't been breaking out.


----------



## shellyshells (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveybgirl* 

 
_I havent found any without the bismuth......The few places have been on Ebay but most of the sellers do not stay or continue selling mineral powder bismuth-free and finding minerals for deeper skin tones w/o bismuth is much harder for me. Do you know where to find bismuth-free minerals?_

 
jlynne cosmetics!!
Mineral Foundation Makeup | Mineral Powder Foundation by J.Lynne Cosmetics

You can order tons of samples for under 20 bucks.... i <3 her stuff.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_How would she get samples?  Do you mean samples made from the testers?  I HATE Sephora testers.  They are so nasty.  I have wanted to sample some things but I couldn't bring myself to use one of those testers._

 
Well maybe at the stores you've visited, but I am the first one to throw out a nasty looking tester and replace it, even if it's completely full.  I'm probably the reason why our store is out of budget on testers and damages lol

If a tester doesn't look right to you, most of the brands send multiples, you can always ask for your sample to be made from one of those.  I specifically keep testers in my drawer that never see the shelf, I make samples out of them.  Or if I have a tester that's less than half full (which  is when it should be replaced) I make samples out of what's left and keep them in the drawer, out of the light and away from peoples' hands.


----------



## dany06 (Mar 13, 2008)

BE is not that bad but it does itch/sting when I sweat. Only tried it once. An Ulta moved into this new strip mall where I go to school. I like it but it wasn't the best color choice for me. It matches but has a little to much pink in it but I might need to try it out again to be sure. Unfortunately I don't care for it that much for it so i wont be trying it again. 

If you are just looking for foundation you might want to try Milan Minerals, Valana Minerals, Lauress, or Silk Naturals. They offer pretty good matches for women of color. Silk naturals have foundation kits that you mix to make the perfect match which makes it even better. For shadows and blushes you can pretty much go anywhere or just use traditional makeup.


----------



## annjr2003 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_I really like BE. I don't know if anyone has covered this, but if you do happen to find the right colour from their foundations you should put one of the all over face colours on before it to get rid of the ashy finish it can leave. 
For example I'm NC44 and my BE foundation colour is Medium Tan, to get rid of the ashy finish I put on Faux Tan face colour first. The faux tan also helps with creating my exact shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helps. Sry if this has already been said and i missed it._

 
I know the last post in this thread was 2 weeks ago, but thought I'd add just a little more to this.

I've heard some ladies say that they make a "MV sandwich". They apply mineral veil first, then foundation, then more mineral veil to help quell the itchies. It itched on me when I first started using it about a year ago, but I kept using it; now it's typically itchy if I get a bit too warm.

Also, several new shades are supposed to make their appearance next week: 

*Golden Medium* – Golden Tone – Medium Skin – Surface Tones (I think this is the one perfect for Asian skin tones)  
*Medium Dark* – Neutral Tone – Dark Skin – Some Surface Tones  
*Golden Dark* – Golden Tone – Dark Skin – Surface Tones  
*Golden Deep* – Formerly Deep (only new name, not new formula) 
Lastly, if you own warmth (which actually looks like it would make a nice shade!), try applying some warmth first, or mixing it with your foundation. 

I wear warm tan. I didn't want to like it, but sampling some others on the back of my hand, warm tan was the best match. It actually disappears onto my skin. Some of the others were too pink, too somethingorother.

Like someone else said, buffing it in well should help, and remember that a little goes a long way.

btw, I'm an NW45 in Studio Fix.

Sorry to be so longwinded!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_I love their buxom lip glosses, my favorite shadow liners are Black Ruby and Black Emerald.  The glimmer shadows are nice but I have to apply them wet in order for them to show up on my NC 45 skin.  The collections I am loving right now are "Meet the Browns" and "Pussycat Eyes".  As a WOC, those color are nice on me.  I love bold colors, but BE has a tendency to create some collections such as the Platinum and Diamond ones to have too much of a  silver base.  I swear that I have had to return two eye tutorials because they did not show up or were too ashy.  But I still like most of Leslie's collections and colors though.  Especially when she does the QVC stuff.  You get way more than what you pay for in Sephora or BE free-standing stores.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't Pussycat Eyes amazing?!?!?  I LOVE Catwoman.  Talk about a gorgeous Black and when you wear it wet...whoa!  I also hae to wear the shadows wet to get them to show up.  I usually apply it wet and then go over it with more dry shadow.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Yeah I usually take advantage of the QVC kits, honestly i don't ever remember paying retail for a kit. You can get 15% off during your birthday month as well.

BE has some great colors but at times they can lack the omph that I'm looking for, I think because BE caters to women who don't like mucho over the top color. Pussycat, Envy(I think, it's a grougous rich green, jungle green), true gold, and wildflower are some of my favorite eyeshadow colors. The shadows last a long time, as long as you don't drop them! 

I loved the blushes, those can be built up in color. I have a few lipsticks and glosses but I only get them in QVC kits, I've never went to a store to buy a single lip product. 

As for the foundation I usually change it up with MAC. I probably won't go back to BE foundation, but I got deep and dark in a TSV QVC kit, so I'm using up. Sometimes it can look great on me then at other times it looks like crap!_

 
I love True Gold too.  It was my first BE shadow love.  Like you said, the shadows last a long time.  You get plenty of uses out of the jars.  

The blushes are great.  A little goes a long way and some are SUPER pigmented.  I have Sedona and I only use a tiny bit with my 187.  It's like NARS blush in its intensity.

I really want to try the lip colors.  I want to get them when they have one of their lip kits.


----------

